
DataFramed – A DataScience Podcast - closed
https://soundcloud.com/dataframed
======
closed
Interviews with the likes of Jake VanderPlas, Robert Change (AirBnB), Emily
Robinson (Etsy), Claudio Perlich (DStillery).

itunes link in case it's useful:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/dataframed/id1336150688?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/dataframed/id1336150688?mt=2)

Note: this is made by my coworker, Hugo Bowne-Anderson for DataCamp, but I've
been enjoying listening to it on commutes.

